# Towing a small boat with 2014 Model S



## Jasper (Oct 8, 2017)

I saw somewhere on here and replied with some messages about towing a small boat but cannot find anything.
Someone installed a hitch and it was hidden so you could only see it if the receiver was connected. I'm trying to find that thread to see which hitch it was.

I found it, Torklift Ecolift.


----------



## D. J. (Apr 11, 2016)

I use my TorkLift ecohitch on my 2018 Model 3 to mostly mount a Thule tray-style bike rack. But it works just fine to tow my Laser sailboat occasionally too. The main issue is there’s no good place to hook on safety chains. Online videos walked through the install pretty well.


----------

